

The NDA for Friends - mikebracco
http://thenextweb.com/2009/07/01/friendda-nda-friends-douche/

======
roc
"a web obsessed person who follows everything that's happening on 'the next
web'"

... and he finds friendDA 9 months later?

------
avner
If a close friend of mine, in all seriousness presents me this form in the
casual manner the author suggests, I wouldn't be able to help but think that
he's the one being the "douche" by ridiculing the trust in our friendship with
this poorly fabricated "agreement".

~~~
roc
If someone handed you a friendDA to sign they are indeed being a 'douche'. The
site and form exist only to explain the concept.

The ideal usage is no more than saying "friendDA?" to signify a shift in tone
and clarify implicit assumptions of the conversation. It's easier to say than
"this next idea means more to me than the usual shit we talk about, can we
keep it between us?"

It might be worth looking at Rands original post.
[http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2008/10/19/friendda.ht...](http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2008/10/19/friendda.html)

------
bajsejohannes
1\. The _idea_ isn't really worth that much.

2\. Would your friends be douches unless they signed an agreement not to be?

~~~
roc
The friendDA isn't meant to protect ideas. It's meant to protect friendships.

(by framing a conversation to prevent honest misunderstandings that
nevertheless cause feelings betrayal and violation of trust).

